# Marty Made 48x18x36 - what to put in it...



## LRB (Jan 22, 2017)

So I just acquired a Marty Made 48x18x36 tank, currently with a screen top but can always put glass top in place of. I'm now trying to decide what to put in it. I do not want to deal with waterfall or water ponds. A water dish is fine. Whatever I choose needs to do well in a group as I would like to have several of the specific frog/toad/etc. What would be some suggestions? Something that enjoys climbing as this is a tall tank that I would like to be utilized to it's fullest.
I currently have Varaderos, Leucomelas, Pumilios (Punta Laurel and Almirante with Bastis coming soon), Azureus, Terribilis, Santa Isabel, Robertus, and a couple Atelopus toads. I'm looking for something different - can be simple (not needing anything rare). I've considered Dumpy tree frogs, but would love to entertain other ideas.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

It's appears your looking for something other than darts. What about yellow spotted climbing toads? Personally I like the idea of a big group of bicolors with some nice broms up top.


----------



## LRB (Jan 22, 2017)

I wasn't ruling out anything. After chatting with one of my FB friends I'm leaning heavily now on having it stocked with Mantellas of different varieties. Breeding won't be an issue since there won't be a water feature, stream or pond for them to have tads morphs out in. Any eggs spotted would be culled immediately. Could also add a few mourning geckos to climb about.


----------



## nyskiffie (Mar 6, 2016)

Climbing, good in groups, etc you can always go with Variabilis. 

I have a group of southern variabilis coming in for my 100G exo.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I know you said group and I don't know what your budget is, but that would be a great tank to house a pair of large obligates  They would love the height.

Mark


----------



## LRB (Jan 22, 2017)

Mark, I have some smaller obligates but only a pair in each as the females will eat each others eggs. What types of larger obligates could be kept in a group? I really do not want to house just a pair in such a big viv.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

LRB said:


> Mark, I have some smaller obligates but only a pair in each as the females will eat each others eggs. What types of larger obligates could be kept in a group? I really do not want to house just a pair in such a big viv.


I think you would be best off with a pair. I have a pair of bulls-eyes in my largest tank (36x16x36) and I love them in there. If you want more than two, though, I don't think large obligates are a very good choice. Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that you could keep them in a group.

Mark


----------



## LRB (Jan 22, 2017)

Encyclia said:


> I think you would be best off with a pair. I have a pair of bulls-eyes in my largest tank (36x16x36) and I love them in there. If you want more than two, though, I don't think large obligates are a very good choice. Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that you could keep them in a group.
> 
> Mark


Thank you for the input Mark. While I love some of the large obligates, they are not within my budget at this time. I wish


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

LRB said:


> Thank you for the input Mark. While I love some of the large obligates, they are not within my budget at this time. I wish


I hear ya! They are a huge investment.


----------



## Atrain217 (Jan 29, 2017)

Encyclia said:


> I know you said group and I don't know what your budget is, but that would be a great tank to house a pair of large obligates  They would love the height.
> 
> Mark


Agree with the obligate comment. If your budget can afford it


----------

